# The Emerging Church



## Soli Deo Gloria (Aug 19, 2008)

I have notice some thread decussions on this board regarding the Emergent Church. However, I am wondering what everyone thinks of the Emerging Church?

I know I may be dealing in semantics here, but from I am reading, there is a difference. For example, Mark Driscoll at Mars Hill Church in Seattle, WA considers himself part of the "emerging" church and rejects the emergent title, which is associated with men like Brain McLaren and Doug Pagitt. Of course the emergent church has many problems and I recognize those.

But I would like to know what you guys think of men like Mark Driscoll who seem to be reformed in their doctrine? Driscoll has also founded the Acts 29 Network, which I am sure many of you are familiar with. What is your opinion on this and the emerging church?


----------

